# .22 LR Revolver is tight?



## owens (Apr 20, 2007)

I just purchased a Arminius 8-shot .22 LR revolver. I got it at an auction for $145. I was pleased by the accuracy at the range (50 feet) but the cartridges seemed nearly too big for the gun. It was tight putting them in and after firing all rounds the plunger was a very hard push to eject the spent casings. Any ideas on how to correct it? If a gunsmith were to widen the bores with a drill would that do the trick? I would like to keep the gun and keep shooting because it seems like a good gun despite this problem. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Have you tried cleaning it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with 2400.


----------



## owens (Apr 20, 2007)

*Cleaning it?*

That's a novel idea...I'll give it a try


----------



## owens (Apr 20, 2007)

*It worked!*

Guess who the noobie is? Yep that's me. I cleaned it up and they fit a lot better. Thanks guys.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

owens said:


> Guess who the noobie is? Yep that's me. I cleaned it up and they fit a lot better. Thanks guys.


I had a feeling that the problem was built up dirt, grease and powder. How about a pic of your nice clean revolver?


----------



## owens (Apr 20, 2007)

*Bear with me . . .*

When I hit the image button it asks for the image URL. Do I have to put the picture on the web for it to then be linked to this post?


----------



## owens (Apr 20, 2007)

*I figured it out*








[/URL][/IMG]

Has a few dings but it shoots well!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice Gun :smt1099


----------

